# another homebrew wax



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

i want to made my own wax , but reading this thread, i don't want to buy a starter kit for 80 £

http://www.chemicalforums.com/index.php?topic=21843.0

I think i've better to improve an industrial wax.

Wax : the W5 of lidl , 200 ml for 3,99 € , with first grade carnauba, smell of agrums
( not so kind as the swissvax range ), hard wax, poor beading,

it's seems to be very difficult to make a wax without silicones oils, so I began by adding some W5 lidl silicone oils.

A 15 ml sample was made with " bain marie" at 80 degres celsius
90 % lidl wax 10 % silicone oil.

pre wax : the DW pink moose glaze 
wax applied by bare hand ( too much product imho) , very oily look, i'm a big fan, 
second layer by bare hand, pre buffed with a white lake country pad : no haze.

not happy with the beading ( i've a 50/50 on a bonnet with collinite 845 )

for second batch : i'll go for 15 ml of W5 + some drops of linseeds oil and perhaps some terpentine.

somes pics :

the summer kitchen ( spanish style )



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the very small panel pot


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

beading



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Merci, the lidl wax is not available over here (well I've not seen it ever)
The W5 polish is very good though

used it on this old honda civic


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

one week to find the ford galaxy...i'm too old 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181880&page=2

every one can try to improve poudland wax.

formula 1 : one week, first wash with serious performance ultra gloss...
poor sheeting, poor beading, the washmitt is "surfing" on 845...on my DIY wax...not good.

for best results, i think i'd rather top the original wax with Z8.

formula 2 ( cooling ): 
15 ml of lidl wax 
linseeds oil : 12 drops 
terpene oil : 4 drops
ester of coconut oil ( white spirit subsitute ) : 3 drops 
+1/8 of paraffine wax ( just for fun )

another great thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=21407

now, I can understand how it's possible to get 76 % carnauba wax .....it's not 76 % in the pot but 76 % on the paint after solvents had gone.

or it's 76 % carnauba and 24 % beeswax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun, and a lot cheaper than starting from scratch. 
I'd still rather make my own though.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

formula 2

easier to apply 
smell of citrus / apricot 
no haze

I let it cure all the night in the garage at 25 ° .

I have to read a lot to understand

in this thread...the test of tardis on SV shield seems to show there are resins in this wax ( from sap of evergreen trees ? , perhaps the key for famous zymol montain oil ? )

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218987

and for the CG 50/50 ( why 50/50, 50 % wax, 50% synthetic ? ) 
18 hours in blending waxes....OMG, they are working at very low
temp or it's just for fun.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

2 pics
first one, automatic, second one, very low speed.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

formula = get best beading than formula 1 or original wax.


formula 3 will be ( in august, after holidays )
lidl wax + linseeds oil + solvent

and perhaps FORMULA 4 with some resin like propolis, resin made by bees.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Africanised Killer bee carnuba wax..............


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

formula 1 , results after 60 days. ( no pics )

the 50/50 with colli 845 is just murderer, best sheeting.

formula 2 results after 30 days of harsh south of france weather : 3 rainy days and 500 km , a wash with onr ( hose ban ) and another one with serious performance ultra gloss.

formula 2 on wing, colli 845 on the bonnet...difficult to beat 845



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I need strong solvents for formula 3


----------

